# Has Mike's tapes helped anyone with IBS-C?



## 5064 (Jun 24, 2001)

Can anyone tell me if they found results for IBS-C with Mike's tapes?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

C7, hopefully somme others will post here. I know that a few have left the bb. If you go to the search option on the main dicussion forum and type in Constipation or hyypno and constipation, there are some threads on this.I did want to post this for you though, just fyi.According to the UNC and DR Whitehead "For the last fifteen years, we have known that the symptomms of constipation can result from either of two very different disorders. One of them is a disorder of the colon(large intestine), which causes food residues to move too slowly, or not at all towards the rectum. The other disorder is one, which makes it hard to get a bowel movement out of the rectum once it arrives there;it invovles the inability to relax the sphincter muscles, which hold back a BM. We use sperate tests to check for each of these two mechanisms of constipation, and once diagnoses is made they are treating differently." It goes on to say they will soon have a more accurate diagnoses soon.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

C7, did you do a search on this, a lot of people who have done the tapes don't post as much anymore, just fyi, but there is a lot of info if you do a search.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

C7: Check out this thread; It mentions successes for IBS-C with Mike's tapes: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000017.html You may have to read thru a few replies, but Jean's reply addresses your question. Hope this helps you a little! Take care. ~ Marilyn


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I started Mike's tapes in April 2000. Before the program, I was predominently IBS-C, going every 8-10 days. But when I did finally go, I would have C and D in the same "sitting." I noticed a difference almost immediately. From time to time, I've had to revisit the tapes (I play my favorite sides) to refresh my memory on the imagery. The greatest benefit from the tapes was being able to detect tension in my body much more rapidly than before, and doing something about it. Although I'm far from a place like some people: off all meds and able to eat what they want; the tapes were well worth it for me. It was an excellent compliment to my other strategies on coping with IBS.Karen (one of those who is still around, but just doesn't post much anymore)


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes...I rarely get C anymore thanks to the relaxation I learned from the tapes...and when I do it usually doesn't last more than a day or two and is related to stress.I've found that I can relax my digestive system (if I'm not too stressed). I believe I've responded to a post like this a while back along with others.


----------

